# maltipoo central city, KY , personal ads on petfinder



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

ID: 66110

Skippy
posted — 04-27-2009

Maltese

Young, Male

Skippy is a maltipoo, he is about 1yr old. He weighs about 5 lbs. He is a little character, he loves people any person will do, that includes any age child. He does get lonely if your not home he will howl and bark, but if you have another dog around all is well he's quiet and happy. Skippy will greet you at the door bouncing on too feet till you greet him, and he'll do it for about 5mins.He is house trained and knows the basic commands. We really did not want to get rid of him but we have no choice, the place we are moving to doesn't allow pets. We will only place him with a good family if you have a fenced in yard thats even better because skippy is an escape artist. We are asking for a small adoption fee of 100.00 to assure him to a good home. Also we cannot deliver you pick him up here.

* House Trained


Owner: 

central city, KY
270-608-0637


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just noticed that you also have a dog named Skipper that's 1 year old. Is this your own dog that you're trying to rehome?


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

No, I just found this dog on petfinder. I don't live in KY but WV. I would not give up Skipper for anything. He is here to stay with me forever.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (bell @ Apr 28 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768973


> No, I just found this dog on petfinder. I don't live in KY but WV. I would not give up Skipper for anything. He is here to stay with me forever.[/B]


Glad to hear it. It really irks me when people give up their pets because they're moving into a "no pet allowed" apartment/home. They would never think to move into a "no spouse/significant other or no children allowed" place but they're more than willing to give up their pet. Its shameful!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

If I had to move .....I would move the heavens and stars searching.....until I found a place that accepted me, 
my money, but most of all....MY LOVING PET(s)!!!! :wub:


----------

